# eCockpit vs. Codesys V3.5



## Benno (9 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand den Unterschied der beiden Systeme erklären? Ist eCockpit nochmal besser auf Wago-Controller zugeschnitten oder wo liegt der 
Unterschied? In Codesys 3.5 kann ich doch auch die direkte Programierung der Wago-Controller durchführen, oder?

Danke und Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::011731:. (9 September 2015)

Hallo,

e!Cockpit stellt eine integrierte Engineerung-Umgebung dar, mit der eine Vielzahl von Funktionen rund um die Automatisierungsaufgabe unterstützt wird. Hierbei bildet CODESYS 3 die Softwareplattform, sodass z.B. bereits bestehende CODESYS-3-Projekte importiert werden können. Darüber hinaus bietet e!Cockpit jedoch zahlreiche weitere Features zur Inbetriebnahme, Konfiguration und graphischen Netzwerkonfiguration von WAGO-Steurungen mit der e!Runtime. Die erste Controller-Familie, die aktuell mit e!Cockpit programmiert werden kann, ist die der PFC200 (750-820x).

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Benno (11 September 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Info. Verstehe ich das richtig das ich den Wago-Controller 750-8202  auch problemlos mit Codesys 3.5 programmieren kann oder benötige ich auf jeden Fall e!Cockpit? 

Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::015618:. (11 September 2015)

Hallo,

Die CODESYS 3.5 stellt von Haus aus _keine_ Softwareschnittstelle zu unserer Hardware zur Verfügung. Wenn es um die reine Erstellung von Quellcode geht, kann das auch über CODESYS erfolgen. Die erstellten Programme/Funktionen müssen dann nach e!COCKPIT exportiert werden. Es ist hierbei darauf zu achten, dass beim Import alle verwendeten Bibliotheken zur Verfügung stehen. Sie brauchen jedoch in jedem Fall die Entwicklungsumgebung e!COCKPIT um den Controller abschließend in Betrieb nehmen zu können.

Viele Grüße


----------



## arnesalveter (11 März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen
die e!Cockpit Version kostet laut Liste knapp 1800€, als Bundle mit einer PFC100 im Angebot 850€ die Codesys3.5 Runtime-Lizenz für PFC100 oder 200 jedoch nur 100€.

Nach meiner Meinung müsste ich für jede PFC eine Codesys3.5-Runtime-Lizenz für 100€ erwerben. 
Mit Wago-e!Cockpit nur eine Entwicklerlizenz für beliebig viele PFC.
Im Bundle von e!Cockpit mit einer PFC erhalte ich nur eine Runtime-Lizenz.

Sehe ich da irgendwas falsch?

Gruß
Arne Salveter


----------



## GLT (12 März 2019)

arnesalveter schrieb:


> Sehe ich da irgendwas falsch?


Ja - mit dem Starterpaket erhältst Du eine Einzelplatzlizenz, mit der Du beliebig viele PFC in Betrieb nehmen kannst.


----------



## Oest (12 März 2019)

Hallo,

kann ich im eCockpit irgendwo  Variablen steuern? Eine Variablentabelle erstellen?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, am Bildrand eine Werkzeugleiste mit den Bibliotheken zu öffnen? (Timer, Counter, Schieber, String Operationen ect.)


----------



## .:WAGO::015618:. (12 März 2019)

Hallo alle,

auch ich wollte mich noch einmal zu diesem Thema melden, um Verwirrung zu vermeiden.

1. wie schon von GLT geschrieben bekommt man im Starterpaket eine Einzelplatzlizenz der e!COCKPIT Entwicklungsumgebung; es kann genau _ein _Rechner installiert aber beliebig viele Controller damit programmiert werden, da die entsprechende WAGO Runtime auf den Controllern ja immer schon drauf ist
2. unser Listenpreis des Starterpakets (mit PFC100 ECO 750-8100) ist 699,-€; Artikelnummer 8003-099/750-8100
3. die kleinste e!COCKPIT Lizenz die man losgelöst vom Starterkit erwerben kann, ist die sogenannte "Arbeitsplatzlizenz". Diese beinhaltet _zwei _Installationen, gedacht ist das für z.B. Desktop-PC und Inbetriebnahme Laptop. Listenpreis hierfür ist 949,-€. Artikelnummer 2759-101/1110-2002
4. 3S bietet eine eigene Runtime (genauer Firmware) für unsere PFC Controller an. Preis liegt bei ca. 100,-€. Hierbei muss für jeden Controller eine Lizenz erworben werden, da die Bordeigene sozusagen "weggeworfen" wird. Die Codesys Basisversion dazu gibt's dann von 3S kostenfrei. Klar.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringen 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Oest (12 März 2019)

Also bisher bin ich recht enttäuscht vom eCockpit.
Debugfunktionen laufen nicht. Übersichtlichkeit ist begrenzt.
Ein dummer Timer in einem FB läuft einfach nicht. (an realer SPS!) 
Anleitungen als PDF gibt es praktisch nicht. (zumindest finde ich keine)

Bei Codesys 3.5 mit Simulator lief der Test viel reibungsloser und bei BIG S ist der Support deutlich besser, besonders die Auffindbarkeit von aussagekräftigen pdf Anleitungen. (auch wenn das nie jemand zugeben würde ;-p)

Irgendwelche saucoolen Video Tutorials, in denen man sieht, das etwas läuft, aber nicht wie man es aufbaut, interessieren mich null.


----------



## Termi (12 März 2019)

bei mir laufen die Debugfunktionen und ohne Probleme alle Timer. 
Wenn ich Probleme habe rufe ich den Support von Wago an. Die sind immer hilfsbereit und kompetent. Kann nicht meckern und habe dann meist einen Lösungsansatz.


Chris

(Ach ja, eine neue e!cockpit Version ist seit dem 11.03.19 da )


----------



## Oest (12 März 2019)

Na dann kannst du mir ja sicher sagen, wie man eine variable steuert.
Viel lieber wäre mir natürlich eine pdf in der man das mal ein wenig anschauen kann.


----------



## Termi (12 März 2019)

also ich habe dazu die pdf für codesys_keyboard shortcuts_en unter "Force Values F7" gelesen.  Oder meinst Du etwas anderes mit steuern? 

http://mobilecontrols.ifmefector.com/showthread.php?497-Codesys-3-5-Docs


----------



## GLT (12 März 2019)

Oest schrieb:


> Also bisher bin ich recht enttäuscht vom eCockpit.


Ich bin zwar derzeit auch noch kein wahrer Fan davon, weil das Ding sich irgendwie unnötig zäh anfühlt (Geschwindigkeit der SW am Rechner), aber da setz ich auf Fortschritte mit der Weiterentwicklung. Die reine CoDeSys reagiert hier deutlich flotter.

Aber es gibt durchaus ein paar wesentliche Vorteile, wenn es z.B. um vernetzte Anlagen geht (mehrere CPUs, CPU/Koppler) - hier spart man sich deutlich Arbeit.



Oest schrieb:


> Anleitungen als PDF gibt es praktisch nicht. (zumindest finde ich keine)


Im Gegensatz zur 2.3 liefert die eCockpit gleich mit, sind also bereits auf deinem Rechner.
Dumm nur, dass hier Wago echt noch enormen Handlungsbedarf hat - das hätte nicht sein müssen.

Die CoDeSys 2.3 war "leichter zugänglich", man findet sehr viel Information zum Selbststudium im Gegensatz zu eCockpit im speziellen - da geb ich dir durchaus recht.



Oest schrieb:


> Irgendwelche saucoolen Video Tutorials, in denen man sieht, das etwas  läuft, aber nicht wie man es aufbaut, interessieren mich null


Die Videos von Kurt Braun sind an und für sich nicht schlecht, jedoch leider viel zu schnell an den wichtigen Stellen - und es gibt leider kein deutsches Pedant dazu.



Oest schrieb:


> Na dann kannst du mir ja sicher sagen, wie man eine variable steuert.


Sorry, aber mit der Frage könnt ich jetzt nichts anfangen - was soll das sein, eine Variable steuern?
Variablen liest man oder beschreibt sie mit Werten in einer Zuweisung - mit steuern kann ich mir jetzt nichts vorstellen.


----------



## Oest (12 März 2019)

Ja...so in etwa.
In der "Überwachungsliste" gibt es ein "Wert forcen". Dies ist ausgegraut. Warum auch immer.
Man kann direkt auf die Variablen doppelklicken (im code während online) und diese dann "forcen". (bool und andere datentypen)
Mit den Shortcuts geht es auch.

Danke


----------



## Oest (12 März 2019)

> Sorry, aber mit der Frage könnt ich jetzt nichts anfangen - was soll das sein, eine Variable steuern?
> Variablen liest man oder beschreibt sie mit Werten in einer Zuweisung - mit steuern kann ich mir jetzt nichts vorstellen.



"Steuern" ist ein Ausdruck aus der Siemens SPS Entwicklungsumgebung (TIA/Step7)

Ich nutze das in der Siemens, um schnell zu testen. Heisst, ich beschreibe Variablen aus einer Tabelle zur Laufzeit, und beobachte ob die Ergebnisse so sind wie gewünscht.
Diese Variablen dürfen natürlich nicht vom Programm überbügelt werden.
Das ist n bissel Odlschool, weil es einfach vor 15 Jahren keine "Haltepunkte" oder sowas in einer SPS gab. 

Gibt es für das eCockpit Bibliotheken, mit getesteten Standardfunktionen?
Zum Beispiel Taktgeber usw. 
Bzw. kann man alles was für Codesys 3.5 funktioniert, zu 100% übernehmen?


----------



## GLT (12 März 2019)

All right - dieses "Steuern" gibt es auch bei CoDeSys - als "schreiben" bzw. als "forcen".

Natürlich gibt es Standard.libs - und bei eCockpit gleich einen ganzen Haufen für versch. Anwendungen - in Verbindung mit Wago-Controllern ohne versteckte Zusatzkosten.

Die "nackte" V3.5 hat nicht annähernd diesen Bibliotheksumfang - selbst geschriebene Bibliotheken muss man halt nach übernahme testen.


----------

